
Ask HN: Contracting reputable freelancer for one off gig - InGodsName
So, i found an opensource project but it doesn&#x27;t have all the things i need. It uses react, postgres, nodejs<p>I am looking for a freelancer who can implement the features. I&#x27;ve found some guys on upwork but they gave up after a few days.<p>Is there any site where i can hire real professionals who won&#x27;t give up?
======
elyahou
You can search for Fiverr Pro freelancers, for example:
[https://www.fiverr.com/gborunov?source=gig-
cards](https://www.fiverr.com/gborunov?source=gig-cards)

------
yandexed
You can use upwork.com for general requested project and toptal.com for unique
requested project

